# My Parrot fish just laid eggs!!!!



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

I woke up and my parrot fish laid eggs on the rock! I'v taken all the other fish out, and I am wondering how long if successful, till the eggs hatch?! appreciate any help! thank you.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

If you have blood parrots then the chances are that the male is infertile.


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

ok, i tried uploading a picture but it's not working


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I find it best to upload pix to Photobucket ..... copy the


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

ok, Thank you, I will try that, would flickr work the same way? I just signed up with them is why I'm asking, if not I'll do photobucket.. Thanks again!


My Parrot fish pair by shorte77, on Flickr

The pink one is male: Jughead
dark red Female: BallE

love them, they're so cute!


----------



## discuseyes (Apr 29, 2011)

THANK YOU! IT WORKED! YAAAA so happy! the flicker worked!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

parrot fish are a hybrid fish, thus there not fertile, and will not hatch. you can move the other fish back. 

my parrots lay all the time, its pretty neat watching it, but nothing will happen


----------



## james broad (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm....i wanted to show the pics of that as you said pics are not uploading over here...
please try to upload it on flicker or any other site and share a link over here..please


----------

